# Help Newly kidded doe shaking



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

I had a doe in labor this morning that was shaking before kidding, so I gave her a little molasses while in labor, figured it couldn't hurt.
Well it ended up the kid was coming out back first so I had to go in and rearrange him, first time I did it myself and I'm so proud, (not that the family understands) but back to the doe
She is still shaking even now after she kidded , I've never had one do this before.
I have a heat lamp on them as its been very cold here the last couple of days.

What could it be??

Thanks for the help and more on the births we've had over the last couple of days later 3 kidded since Friday and 6 more to go...
whew!!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Give her some calcium--human vitamins or tums are okay if that's all you have--and something sweet--nutridrench, molassis, syrup...whatever you've got. If she has not improved since you posted this, call a vet. 

I hope everything turns out to be fine.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Shaking while in labor is normal, but if she doesn't stop soon I would be a little concerned. 

Is she bleeding more than normal? Is she a first timer? Has she been eating ok? Is she taking care of the kid fine?

I'd give some Karo, Coffee, Whiskey mixture and give a good dose of oral or injectable calcium.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I had a doe that had a rough delivery do this 2 months ago.. I gave her 2 tums and 12cc's of goatade. Then a bucket filled with warm (VERY warm) water and some molasses. I also made her a warm oatmeal cinnamon/ apple mash with her alfalfa pellets mixed in.... she gobbled that up! ( She hadn't eaten AT all... so I was getting worried!) I ended up putting a winter coat on her at night though... for some reason the stress seemed to make her have problems maintaining her body heat?? It took her a week (she was also on antibiotics) but she is back to her old self now.


----------



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

She has stopped shaking, but I tried to offer her some grain and she wouldn't take it, I'm going to try what is suggested, she is a 3rd freshener, and one of my favorites... 
I forgot her water , trying to get everything else done, bottle babies, feeding , taking care of puppies etc. while watching her too...
this is a full time job :hair:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I would give her calcium as was already suggested. Give her a shot of B Complex as well


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

calcium and fortified b shots will help her with appetite.


----------



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

Thank you all for your replies.
I tried tums, nope don't want that. So I really thought she might have another kid in there, so I went in again, well when I put her on the milking stand, she passed poop, alot of it, and when I was in her I didn't feel another baby but what felt like more poop.
So I put her back and left her for a bit, as another doe kidded came back and she had passed more poop and was feeling much more like herself, ate some grain , drank some water and walking around and was much perkier.

So she is fine now, go figure, she was just full of S*%T... :ROFL:


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

you made me giggle!


----------

